# Would you like to save a life today?



## mrbluekittie (Dec 21, 2005)

Would you like to save a life today? 

WWW.SAVETHEKITTIES.ORG volunteers have the amazing opportunity for foster potential for 20 cages of cats in an approved location-homechecked and personally referred by a local Ga. humane society director. 

The possibility for saving so many more cats and baby kittens from the gassing pounds of Georgia--stopping their needless slaughter- is enormous here!! 
Since March 2006 we have rescued over 100 cats in the state of Georgia. Now you can join us in our fight to save even more frightened cats and abandoned babies from certain death. 

Please help us out! Join us! 

We need cages-suitable cages to allow for the necessary housing of the nursing moms, newborns and other abandoned cats that we rescue from death's row all across Georgia. 

If anyone wishes to sponsor a cage in the memory or honor of a beloved pet or fellow animal lover, we'll put your engraved placque on your cage. 
Each cage sponsorship is $75 for the first year. 

PLEASE -- HELP US SAVE A LIFE TODAY!! 

Let's Save a Life Cage Sponsorship 
Sponsorship and donations for Cages via credit card 
Please go to www.paypal.com 
to send your lifesaving donation to 
[email protected] 

Please make note of the number of cages and the names you wish to honor. 

Checks can be mailed to: 
Spalding Urgents 
c/o Susan Birnbaum 
4178 Lakeville Rd 
Geneseo,NY 
14454 

Please remember to specify your generous donation is for the Let's Save a Life! Cage Sponsorship 

And Thank you from the cats and kittens of Georgia 
who just want to be someone's new best friend and go "home"!



permission to crosspost and thank you!!!


----------

